

Intel developers create shitty code too - AndreyKarpov
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/j5j2d/intel_developers_create_shitty_code_too/

======
QuoVadis7
Why not post the direct link to your blog? There's nothing on reddit ATM, so
it's just another layer to click through without any added value.

~~~
QuoVadis7
oh man...

 _Recently, while telling you about check of another project_

What did you try to say? Was that anything like 'Recently when I told you how
we checked some project...'?

 _it is a very quality code_

should be 'high-quality'

 _you just not only see a puddle, but_

'not only do you see a puddle, but...'

etc etc etc

It's nice to see an English-language technical blog from Russia, but man,
PLEASE, improve your English.

------
veyron
Direct link: <http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0106/>

